# G519 NOS Parts Library



## Mercian (Sep 18, 2022)

Hi All,

Recently there were some New Old Stock (NOS) G519 Columbia forks sold on Ebay. This got me to thinking about the other NOS G519 parts which turn up from time to time. The handlebars are still fairly common. Wheel rims where available when I first started collecting, but seem to have vanished now. I have seen pictures of NOS chains, lights, rear fenders and saddle bases too.

I'd like to use this thread as a Library to record NOS parts, and especially if they have the original wrapping and lables.

@Craig Johnson , you did a similar thing on G503, please could I transfer those images to here, with credit to you? Thanks.

Just to start, I'll repeat the Columbia forks photos.


----------



## catfish (Sep 18, 2022)

Great score!


----------



## Mercian (Sep 18, 2022)

A while ago I bought some NOS grips in France:


----------



## Mercian (Sep 18, 2022)

NOS Columbia rear fender lable. Note the 1957 packing date. 





The upper fender is from the same NOS batch. (not the best photo, does anyone have a better one?)


----------



## Mercian (Sep 18, 2022)

Handlebars:

Images from Ebay:


----------



## Mercian (Sep 20, 2022)

Bicycle Chain, Huffman

Photos and information from Craig Johnson,

Obtained from EBAY prior to 2009.

Handbook References:

*TM 10-1481, 1942*
Chain, Duckworth 3/16" x 1", 57 Links

*ORD 8 SNL G-519, 1945*
CHAIN, drive, 57 link, assembly (3/16 wide x 1 in. pitch)
MFR,S Part No. (WSF-US39) (HF-2499-B)

*ORD 7-8 SNL G-519, 1949*
CHAIN, drive, assy (57 links)
MFR,S Part No. (WSF-US39) (HF-2499B)
Stock No. 4640-2499B




*MARKED:*
STOCK CLASS 4640-2499B
HF 2499B
BICYCLES ALL TYPES G519
1-CHAIN BICYCLES 57 LINKS
SERVICABLE MAR, 20, 1945
CRESSONA ORDNANCE PLANT





Same packet, opened





The typist was having a bad day:

*MARKED:*
STO CLASS 4640 2499B
HUG 2499B HOFFMAN MFG CO
BICYCLES ALL TYPES G519
1-CHAIN BICYCLES G657
LINES
SERVICEABLE DEC 14, 1944
CRESSONA ORDNANCE PLANT


----------



## Mercian (Sep 20, 2022)

More on Grips.

Photos and information from Craig Johnson.

Obtained from EBAY prior to 2009.

Handbook References:

*TM 10-1481, 1942*
GRIPS, Textile #43 

*ORD 8 SNL G-519, 1945*
GRIPS, 
MFR'S Part No. US16

*ORD 7-8 SNL G-519, 1949*
GRIPS, 
MFR'S Part No. WSF-US16  HF-303F









*Marked:*
4 pr. Grips, Handle Bar
Part No. US16
For the Columbia Military Bicycle.


----------



## Mercian (Sep 20, 2022)

Handlebars

Large quantities of these were available from EBAY and other sources from at least 2016. Does anyone know the original source?

Photos from Craig Johnson:






*Marked:*
3-Handlebar Less stem & grips
For Col. Military Bicycle MG69
Piece No. US-11
Item No. 55   List #122
Contract W-478-ORD-3418
The Westfield Mfg. Co..
Westfield, Mass.

Although I can find no note of this contract, (Contracts under $50,000 were not recorded) I know Westfield had the following contracts:


WestfieldItemContractValue K$StartEndBicycle2425QM644405Jul 42Sep 42Bicycle478Ord298980Jan 43Mar 43Bicycle478Ord3459348Jun 43Jan 44Bicycle Parts478Ord348673Jul 43Jan 44

So, Contract W-478-ORD-3418 was probably issued June 1943, or slightly before.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Mercian (Sep 21, 2022)

Winner Lamp

Photos and details from Craig Johnson:

Lamp originally bought from Hayes Otopaulic.

Handbook References:

*TM 10-1481, 1942*
Lamp, Winner #A1882G

*ORD 8 SNL G-519, 1945*
Lamp, electric head light
MFR'S Part No. (WSF-US45) (HF-3028-C)

*ORD 7-8 SNL G-519, 1949*
Lamp, electric
MFR'S Part No. (WSF-US45) (HF-3028-C)
Ordnance Part No. 7697911
Stock No. G519-7697911

*Marked:*
1EH3028B
LAMP
CODE 464
2-4-? (Must be a date but a chunk of paper is missing)


----------



## Mercian (Sep 21, 2022)

Bicycle Tubes:

Photos from Craig Johnson:


----------



## Mercian (Sep 21, 2022)

Bicycle Tires:

Royal Master, Centipede Grip, made by United States Rubber Company.

These are marked 'War Tire', and are marked with a red spot, indicating synthetic, or poorer grade rubber. This was intended to allow these tires to be easily identified and replaced after the war. The marking was used on all vehicle tires that required it.

Photos from Craig Johnson:


----------



## Mercian (Sep 21, 2022)

Wheel Rims:

A large number of the heavy duty drop centre wheel rims used in Columbia and some Huffman G519 were available from around 2018. Does anyone know the original source?

Photos from an EBAY sale.


----------



## Mercian (Sep 21, 2022)

Truss Rod Lower Plate

Originally bought at MVPA convention.

Photos and details from Craig Johnson:

Handbook References:

*TM 10-1481, 1942*
Fork Truss Rod Lower Plate
B1369

*ORD 8 SNL G-519, 1945*
Plate, fork truss rod, lower
MFR'S Part No. (WSF-B1369) (HF-3025-B)

*ORD 7-8 SNL G-519, 1949*
Plate, fork truss rod, lower
MFR'S Part No. (WSF-B1369) (HF-3025B)
Stock No. 4640-3205B


----------



## Mercian (Sep 21, 2022)

Morrow Bearing

Obtained in the 1980's. Marked Morrow 109B

Photos and details from Craig Johnson:


----------



## Mercian (Sep 21, 2022)

Persons seat frame assembly.

Does anyone have a better picture of the lable tied to the frame?

Back in 2016, Al Berger said he "bought the box from Everything Bicycle many years ago, his father bought them after the war as surplus, it was full QTY 16. I have used all but a few of the seat frames ."

Photos from @bobcycles and @Frank Rizzo


----------



## Mercian (Sep 21, 2022)

Rear Columbia Fenders (better photos)

By August 1957 when these were packed, Fort Pitt Packaging Co. was in a bit of trouble.

On February 4, 1957, Fort Pitt Packaging International, Inc. ( formerly known as Fort Pitt Packaging Co., Inc. , which is strange, since this is still what they were writing on the lables below from August 1957)  entered into a written contract with the United States Government for the maintenance, repair and overhaul of vehicles. They werein some financial trouble, and on March 26, 1957, Fort Pitt entered into a contract with Empire Commercial Corporation wherein Empire agreed to lend Fort Pitt $140,000, and Fort Pitt agreed to assign to the Provident Trust Company as Empire's agent its contract with the United States Government and any and all payments due or to become due thereunder. On the same day, March 26, Fort Pitt sold and assigned to the Provident Trust Company, the payments due or which may become due under the governmental contract. Notice of the assignment was given to the Contracting Officer of the Department of the Army, pursuant to the provisions of the Federal Assignment of Claims Act of 1940, as amended, 31 U.S.C.A. 203.

There were actually two contracts executed on that day between Fort Pitt and Empire. However, since the only variation between the two contracts is in the amounts involved, being $60,000 and $80,000 respectively, for purposes of clarity the two contracts are referred to as a single contract.

One year later, on March 27, 1958, Fort Pitt was placed in receivership, and the argument about who owed what began.... Details here:






						Industrial Packaging Products Co. v. Fort Pitt Packaging International, Inc., 399 Pa. 643 | Casetext Search + Citator
					

Read Industrial Packaging Products Co. v. Fort Pitt Packaging International, Inc., 399 Pa. 643, see flags on bad law, and search Casetext’s comprehensive legal database



					casetext.com
				




Photos from EBAY:


----------



## Mercian (Sep 21, 2022)

Persons Saddle Clamp:

Photos: Andrew O'Bryan, EBAY


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Sep 21, 2022)

Mercian said:


> Persons seat frame assembly.
> 
> Does anyone have a better picture of the lable tied to the frame?
> 
> ...



Man I wish I had more of those, I have one tag left over, here is a picture of it , hope it helps


----------



## Mercian (Sep 21, 2022)

Hi Al @Frank Rizzo

Thanks for the detailed photo, yes it helps. And thanks for the detailed crate photos.

Funny you should say that you wished you had more, whilst trying to find out what SRA was (I assume an Arsenal, but I can't find one listed with that abbreviation), I came across another packing crate from the same batch.  Was it one of several when you bought it?




Photo credit to this site, other photos available there : https://proteanpaper.com/scart_pict...ic=000000000000000633&part=000000000000001947

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Sep 22, 2022)

As you know I bought them from Howie , Everything Bicycle, and he had a few more full crates at the time, they were a bit pricey for me then.
After he died , I talked to his wife and they were not selling stuff at that time, but I know he had a lot of parts remaining , probably more frames


----------



## Mercian (Sep 22, 2022)

Hi Al, @Frank Rizzo 

Thanks for filling in some of the gaps. Funny how this becomes history in its own right.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## catfish (Sep 23, 2022)

Soon you will be able to build a complete nos bike.


----------



## Welbike (Nov 12, 2022)

Regarding the origins of certain NOS parts, I bought quantities of NOS handlebars and rims from Memory Lane Classics in Bowling Green OH, that was in the early 2000's, all gone now, and don't know where they got them from, but you could ask them.

Lex


----------



## Mercian (Nov 12, 2022)

Hi Lex @Welbike

Thanks for the further information.

I seem to recall a story of a parts warehouse in the US being cleared before demolition. The handlebars turning up stuffed into a disused lift shaft?

There was such a large number of them, that I have tended to assume they were ordered in advance for a contract in early 1944, which was subsequently cancelled. But that is just guessing (-:

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Mercian (Nov 30, 2022)

Hi All,

Another Bicycle chain:






Again, the typist was having a below average day: 

*MARKED:*
STO CLASS H640-2499B
HF 2499B HUFFMAN MFG CO
BICYCLES ALL TYPES G519
1-CHAIN BICYCLES G657 
LINES
SERVICABLE DEC 14, 1944
CRESSONA ORDNANCE PLANT

Same chain fitted to a G519.




Photos by Andrew O'Bryan



			Bicycle judging at the conv. - Page 2 - G503 Military Vehicle Message Forums


----------



## Mercian (Dec 1, 2022)

Hi All,

out of interest, since it's been mentioned a few time here, Cressona Ordnance Plant was a defense plant in Cressona, Schuylkill County, Pa, USA.

From this April 5th 1945 document: https://casetext.com/admin-law/day-zimmermann-inc-5

"Day & Zimmermann, Inc., a Maryland corporation, operates a plant at Cressona, Pennsylvania, where it is engaged in the reclamation, repair, and salvage of ordnance materiel which is sent to the plant from overseas and from various points within the United States.
The plant is owned by the Defense Plants Corporation and is leased to the Company. At peak production the Cressona plant processes in excess of 100,000 tons of material weekly. This material is received almost entirely from sources outside the Commonwealth of Pennsylvania, and, after processing, is shipped almost entirely to points outside that State."

Below, A WW2 photo of the plant interior:





Day and Zimmerman still exist, and mention the plant in their history: https://www.soc-usa.com/blog/the-courageous-and-lesser-known-veterans-patriotic-female-pioneers

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## catfish (Dec 1, 2022)

Any thoughts on these?


----------



## Mercian (Dec 1, 2022)

Hi @catfish 

They apear to be the same as G519 pedals, except not painted green. Very nice original condition.

Yeah, I know that was obvious, sorry!

If I had to guess, I would say early 1944. I've had a quick look, and can find other makes/types of blackout pedal bing used on civilian bikes at this point, but not these. 

It is thought that the last contract for Westfield G519 was cancelled fairly early into the run, and I suspect parts like these from an outside contractor would need to be ordered in advance of the main production starting, so, in the event of a cancellation, there would be an overrun. It is possible that these are from that. But it is guesswork on my part, I have little evidence.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------

